# Looking for window insulation that's also translucent (bubble wrap?)



## DeanBrown3D (Oct 24, 2006)

I was reading the other thread on window quilts, but from the looks of things they don't let any light through. I'm looking for something to cover 6 very large windows at the top of my house, which I think is where most of my losses are occuring. They are two triples panes, each pane being around 4-1/2' square. I need the light though, but since all I can see is the sky I don't care if its something like bubble wrap that you can't see through much.

Thanks for any ideas!

DeanB


----------



## MrGriz (Oct 24, 2006)

Dean,
There are several companies who make "honeycomb" shades that will let light through, while still trapping a layer of air and acting to insulate the window.  Without seeing your situation, it's hard to say exactly how well they will work, but I think they should do the trick.  The other nice thing is that most of these companies offer motorization and remote control for these types of window shades.  That way, if you cannot easily access the windows, you can still raise and lower the shades.

Let me know where you are located and I can tell you who carries these in your area.


----------



## Mike Wilson (Oct 24, 2006)

I have Hunter Douglas double honeycombs on 12 windows, each one is 6' by 3', and on the south side of the house.  They are NOT translucent, but they hold in the heat so well that in the morning there is ice on the inside of the windows between the honeycombs and the glass, while it is 66-70 degrees inside the house.   I close them at night, specifically to prevent heat loss.  Then I open them in the mornings to let the solar heat in.   So long as there is no wind, the house will sustain its temperature on solar from about 11AM through 6PM, somewhere around 74 degrees.  Also, the shades are on a motorized rail, so all you do is click the remote control, and they all go up and down.  

Not translucent, but perhaps something to consider.  They insulate so well its amazing.  Also, they make completely white ones.

-- Mike


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 24, 2006)

We have these:  http://www.comfortex.com/cellular/symphony/symphony.cfm

As I said in the other thread, tracks might not work well with windows that tilt for cleaning.

PS:  They are made near me, so there is an outlet store.


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Oct 27, 2006)

MrGriz said:
			
		

> Let me know where you are located and I can tell you who carries these in your area.



I am in Central NJ, USA. Most of my windows have a box section in which a blind could easily be installed.


----------



## MrGriz (Oct 29, 2006)

Dean,
Sorry it took me a while to get back to you, I had been away for a time.
As MW said, Hunter Douglas makes the honeycombs with motorization.  Without seeing the layout, that sounds like a good option for you.  Kathy Ireland Home by Alta also makes a motorized honeycomb for another option.
I'm not sure which one of these dealers is closer to your location, try the link below and contact the one that is closer to you.  They will come out to your home and check things out.
http://www.floorsandwindows.com/html/locations/franchise.php?value=32&stateProv=S
If this link doesn't work, PM me with your zip code and i'll get you the right contact info.


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Oct 30, 2006)

Mike Wilson said:
			
		

> I have Hunter Douglas double honeycombs on 12 windows, each one is 6' by 3', and on the south side of the house.



Mike - what do you have on the non-south facing windows?


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Oct 30, 2006)

MrGriz said:
			
		

> Dean,
> Sorry it took me a while to get back to you, I had been away for a time.
> As MW said, Hunter Douglas makes the honeycombs with motorization.  Without seeing the layout, that sounds like a good option for you.  Kathy Ireland Home by Alta also makes a motorized honeycomb for another option.
> I'm not sure which one of these dealers is closer to your location, try the link below and contact the one that is closer to you.  They will come out to your home and check things out.
> ...



MrGriz - I am plannning to pop into home depot some evening this week, do they sell decent stuff?

What I need, at least for a few of the windows, is a blind that insulates well, has some kind of rail on each side so that there are no gaps, and opens manuall (I don't want to install electric right now). But thermal insulation is the #1 factor.


----------



## Mike Wilson (Oct 30, 2006)

DeanB said:
			
		

> Mike Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think they're called ... lemme go look...

Okay... Hunter Douglas Duettes, they have single, double, or triple honeycomb, I got the double.  Here's a Link.
FYI, in hindsight, they can be translucent, I just got them a little darker to go with the interior decor.  The way it works is this:  the outter layers are all white, and if you order a color, only the layer facing the inside of the house is colored.  So, if you get white, or beige, etc, you'll have translucent shades.  Also, I see you posted that you want them with rails to secure them to the sides of the windows... I can tell you, from my experience, its not necessary.  The shades are within 1/8-1/4 of an inch to the window box, and it really keeps out the cold.  Open these things in the morning and you feel a burst of cold air cascading down the window.  Its really impressive.  They also have these new convertable ones that my wife is ordering for a few other rooms, basically its a combination between a venetian blind and a honeycomb, the individual blind elements actually expand to form cells like the honeycomb Duettes.  Insulation by night, views by day.  Check it out.

Any other questions, just ask.  I'm not a dealer, just a customer.

-- Mike


----------



## MrGriz (Oct 30, 2006)

Dean,
Home Depot will be able to give you some good ideas, and they do sell some decent "off the shelf" stuff.  That being said, if you want the best fit and performance, you should really have someone come out and look at the installation.  Custom window treatments will always fit, work and look better than off the shelf or "cut down" versions.  Of course, there is a bit of a price difference, but in the long run I think you will still come out ahead with custom.

As MW said, you should not need any side rail or retaining system with the honeycomb style, if they are fitted and installed properly.  If the window openings are square, you should end up with no more than just over a 1/8" gap on each side.  Since insulation is the primary goal of this application, proper fit is extremely important.  The motorized treatments can, and most often, are battery powered so running electric or major modifications should not be necessary.  Of course, there is nothing wrong with the manual operation either.

If the dealers in the link I provided are not convenient, or you would like someone else to compare, try Budget Blinds.  They will also come out to your home and take a look at everything.  Otherwise check your local phone book for a window treatment fabricator.  Many local shops are fabricators for several name brand window treatments, as well as offering their own line.

Please let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## fishinAK (Oct 31, 2006)

I  have a question about the honeycomb shades.  this is my first winter in my present house.  I have a Jotul F3CB that I run from about 4 pm to 11 pm.  durning the day while at work I run a montor direct vent heater with the t stat set at 58 degrees.  
  the problem is I still get a bit of condensation on the windows.  I know this is because the windows are much colder than the warm moist air inside.
   so I have been considering the honeycomb blinds.  but wont this make matters worse as it is keeping the warm air from warming the glass up at all?  
  any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Mike Wilson (Oct 31, 2006)

It may do that.  On mine, I get condensation between the honeycomb and the window a lot faster than without the honeycomb.  Sometimes that condensation turns to ice, which then melts as soon as I raise the shades.

-- Mike


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Nov 12, 2006)

I just wanted to post an "after" pic: Here are the blinds I inststalled a few days ago - couldn't be more please with them. I got the Bali double cell blinds, they were only $50 each including free shipping, and that price includes a $20 off each blind now till the end of the month. I have another 10 blinds on order from them (blinds.com).

I meaasured them as they said, and added 1/8" just to reduce the edge gap, and that worked out great. The light floods through them in the day time too.

Thanks all,

Dean


----------



## Mike Wilson (Nov 12, 2006)

FYI, the cells you show and the fabric look identical to the Hunter Douglas ones I bought.  You'l' be suprised how well they insulate... I'm almost scared of the triple cells!

-- Mike


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Nov 12, 2006)

I've never been able to get a pic of the triple cell, would like to see one though!


----------



## MrGriz (Nov 13, 2006)

Looks great, I'm sure you will notice a big difference!


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Nov 14, 2006)

I have another 10 large shades on order, from the same company. Then, I think it might make a difference! (House I bought has 10 large sliding glass doors, and all the windows in the house go down to the floor, huge big things. They are the best part of the house, and the Anderson windows are great, but I still feel I could save some if I insulate them in the winter.

-D


----------

